# Toys without lead and phthalates?? Where can I find them?



## T&D2005 (May 29, 2007)

I just read an article on MDC's home page and I was NOT happy with what I found out (but I was happy to find the info!) Anyway, do any companies make toys that are non-toxic and free of lead and phthalates? What companies can I look for? I just packed up a big box of toys that my son will never use.
Is this even the right board to post? Thanks!


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Nova Natural is my favorite


----------



## AccidentaLactivist (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, Nova Naturals is great!

You can also try magiccabin.com

Marie


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

You'll want to watch Magic Cabin for Made in China if you're trying to avoid that. I'm not a big fan of MC at the moment... Though we have bought some things from them in the past. I just check to see where they're made first


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

www.threesisterstoys.com

she is a MDC mom as well....


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

tagtoys.com

also

Oompa toys (some of the toys, some are MIC)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm a fan of Oompa, Rosie Hippo and Mauliko, personally, as far as places to buy from. As for companies, I'm a fan of Plan Toys (made in Thailand of sustainble rubberwood and are free-trade compliant, which is cool), HABA (though only the wooden toys as they are made in germany vs cloth which are made in china), Selecta (made in germany), Bajo (made in poland).

For a more complete list of places to buy/brands check out my site at http://toyreport.blogspot.com

HTH!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Family Safety


----------



## maiat (Dec 15, 2006)

This month's Mothering magazine has a cut-out guide to non-toxic toys and brands that don't use pthalates.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

Another great resource for places to buy non-toxic toys (that also includes reviews and a lot of online coupons for good sites) is http://saras-toy-box.blogspot.com/
Oompa toys posts great information about where all their toys are made (many are in fact made in China). And I also think there's a difference between general MIC stuff and toys from a place like Haba, which does make a few (their cloth ones, I think) toys in China, but apparently does it all in their own, carefully regulated and inspected factory. Personally, I'd still feel reasonably safe with Haba MIC stuff - much more so than with, say, something made by Mattel or FP.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I just called "customer service" (laughable) at Fisher Price/Matel to ask what # plastic was used in the peek-a-blocks. I am getting rid of many of my baby's toys. I am feeling a bit guilty, so I wanted to find out what is what before getting rid of some favorites. Anyway, they would not tell me the type (#) of plastic used to make these toys! He told me they met USA Standards (big whoopie) and did not have lead. That is not even what I asked. He told me the plastic-type was proprietary information. They really stink. I am sure they are BPA plastic.


----------

